# Melo 3 mini replacement glass



## Jannas (17/5/16)

Hey Guys, anyone got the replacement glass for a Melo 3 mini tank?


----------



## Mari (18/5/16)

Jannas said:


> Hey Guys, anyone got the replacement glass for a Melo 3 mini tank?


Good day,

We have the replacement glass at R40.00

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mari (18/5/16)

http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/eleaf-melo3-mini-replacement-glass/


----------



## Jannas (18/5/16)

Cool thank you 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------

